# West Bay & East Matagorda



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Summer is here and it s HOT in Texas. We have been catching a few and having alot fun doing it. We were at the boat launch , here sits a beautiful 25 ft with 400 Hp. He must be able to go 60 MPH. What happen when oil goes back to $60/ barrel. 
Anyway, you know us TEXAS Boys and our toys. So is anyone out there and want talk " Texas Microskiff "
I have been mainly on the upper coast , how in the fishing down south on flats at Port A ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zephyr Cove is on fire! Caught a few nice reds and trout last Monday on ZC grass beds drifting and tossing plastic.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks , traveling south at end Sept, hit some of my old spots, for old time sake. Behind Brown & Root and the Lighthouse these were places Gary Einkauf showed me.
I assume , take a number and get in line, behind the Light House these day on weekend.
maybe we can get cup coffee when I am down their!


----------

